# 14K+W hallmark



## skeeter629 (Jan 15, 2012)

I picked up a batch of scrap rings yesterday. One of them has a hallmark I am not familiar with. It is marked 14K+W. Is anyone familiar with this mark? If so, please let me know what the mark means. I am getting ready to acid test the ring. Thank you.


----------



## qst42know (Jan 15, 2012)

That's a new one on me.

There is a plus sign in the mark for certain?


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 15, 2012)

Is it one solid color or two tone? Maybe it is part Tungsten.

Jim


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 15, 2012)

I have not heard of it either.Are you able to upload a close-up pic for us to look at?


----------



## skeeter629 (Jan 16, 2012)

Here is a close-up picture of the hallmark. I tested the diamonds and all five are real. I tested the gold with an acid test and it tested the same as a known 14 karat ring. I have searched and searched, but still have not found exactly what it means.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 16, 2012)

Well that is a new one to me.Later on I'll see if I can't come up with something,that is unless someone else is already familiar with it.


----------



## martyn111 (Jan 16, 2012)

mic said:


> Well that is a new one to me.Later on I'll see if I can't come up with something,that is unless someone else is already familiar with it.




Good luck with that mic, I spent 2 to 3 hours researching it last night on the net, couldn't find anything like it, but I'm intrigued, I hope someone out there finds the answer


----------



## jack_burton (Jan 16, 2012)

Typically any mark after the 14K stamp is a jeweler mark. But in this case I believe it is a mark denoting where the ring was made. The Austrian symbol is a "W" inside a crown that also looks like a rounded "W." Of course it doesn't quite fit, because it looks like the "crown" is next to the "W", perhaps the jeweler was drunk on some nice Austrian beer when he stamped it. :shock:


----------



## qst42know (Jan 16, 2012)

I wonder if it's a play on the letters. I get several hits on K&W jewelers.

How did the test come out?

If it tests right maybe you don't care who made it. :mrgreen:


----------

